# stuck reversing valve? (Trane heat pump)



## Ohhnulix (6 mo ago)

I’m a bit of a novice at this stuff, and due to budget constraints I try to do what I can myself, originally my issue started as a capacitor for the blower motor, then somehow the wire for my thermostat got frayed, so I replaced the thermostat and the wire because my original thermostat was from the 70s. This has all played out over the course of a few months due to a lot of other issues. Finally got everything redone and hooked up, everything turns on except for cooling. Regardless of how I set the wire for the valve ( O or B, it was originally hooked into B on the old thermostat. With a random blue wire hooking into o, the blue wire was just taped off in the air handler)

what could I be missing? I haven’t tested the solenoid for the valve yet, or tried tapping it to see if it will move


----------



## Ohhnulix (6 mo ago)




----------

